# Baltic Seas Cruises



## marijalas (Jul 27, 2018)

I am probably posting on the wrong site, but thought fellow Tuggers would have insight into traveling to the Baltics. St Petersburg is on my Bucket List, so we are planning on going next year. I was hoping for something a little more in & outs than Cruise Critic could give me. Also where to stay at beginning and end.  Thanks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 27, 2018)

Are you planning on a land tour?  We did a Baltic cruise that began/ended in Southampton England- loved the itinerary of Bruges, Warnemunde, Tallinn, Helsinki, Stockholm and Copenhagen + overnight in St.P.  

I'd research what embarkation city you want to spend more time exploring and go from there. For us, London was a great starting point. When the cruise ended we flew to Budapest and then had a timeshare stay in the Lake Balaton area.  Whenever we cruise in Europe we try to add a t/s stay. It is so reasonable to fly from one European city to another using a low cost carrier such as EasyJet.

We are finally booked on a river cruise for next year and to start we are spending a week in a German t/s!


----------



## Tamino (Jul 28, 2018)

Cruise Critic is the definitive source for anything associated with travel by ship.  With so many options available, particularly among cruise company choices, it would be difficult to add much to what is found at cc without your being more specific as to the type of information you are seeking.

The last Baltic cruise I took departed from and arrived in Stockholm which worked well but typically, the choice you make is more a function of the cruise line itself than it is of your specific departure point.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2018)

What are *'in & outs?*' I don't see how you could want more info than on Cruise Critic. Ours was on Celebrity from Amsterdam, ending in Stockholm. Beware of those overnights in St P. The cruise terminal in way out in a container port, and you MUST clear customs & passport control leaving and returning to the ship. You have to be escorted.

+1 on a TS week in conjunction with the cruise.
Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cruise Critics is the internet source for any information on a cruise to  the Baltics Seas from airlines information, hotel accommodation, to land tours, to restaurants advice, on every cruise line that cruises the Baltics Seas IMHO.

Please login into Cruise Critics and ask your questions. You can read cruise ship reviews, hotel reviews, land tours recommendations, passports information   on the Baltics from cruisers who have actually travel to the Baltics.

 Cruise Critics is free to join. You can browse Cruise Critics without joining; however to ask questions you must join. Happy cruising.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2018)

To the OP. There is a couple now on Cruise  Critics sailing under Celebrity Cruises Line doing  a Baltics Seas Cruise. There tread is long with photos.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2018)

We did a Baltic Cruise from Copenhagen in 2017 on Royal Caribbean.
Stops were in Stockholm (Sweden), Tallinn (Estonia), St. Petersburg & Helsinki (Finland).
We would'a sacrificed any one port for more time in St. Petersburg - _find an overnight-er._

We did a pre-cruise stopover in Iceland, a total blast - _should be on everyone's to do list._
In Copenhagen, our hotel (The Square) was in walking distance of Tivoli Gardens...
(Disney's inspiration for Disneyland).

NOTE: We recently met a British couple who complained about sailing from Southampton.
They said the Bay of Biscay/North Sea crossing was too rough, and should'a started in Europe.

.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 16, 2018)

We did the Baltic on Oceania because they stayed for 2 nights, 3 days in St Petersburg and that was our priority. I joined up with a small group on Cruise Critic and we hired a private guide for the three days. It was great. The guide arranged for all tickets and there were no lines.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 22, 2018)

We may be repeating our Baltics cruise...

A bunch of our friends, who've not done this itinerary, want to book for 2020 out of Southampton.  I am thinking that there are opportunities to explore different aspects of the ports we've previously visited.  E.G. in St. Petersburg we could use Tours by Locals for a one day excursion to Novograd and the next day book a walking/public transportation tour of St. PB with them.  I am sure we could find different experiences in the other ports as well.  

Any suggestions- Copenhagen, Bruges, Stockholm, Warnemunde (been to Schwerin and have spent several days in Berlin), Helsinki + Tallinn (happy to just go back to that charming city!).  

Thanks,
Barb


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2018)

We used SPB Tours' "Baltic Pearls Package" for all our Baltic ports.
We were impressed with the guides. https://www.spb-tours.com/

In SP, make sure you get to Catherine's Palace & the Amber Room.
_... No wonder the peasants revolted._


----------

